# Same spot



## madpaddla (Mar 23, 2009)

Just less bottles.  Oh well.  Nice to dig some dirt and not beat the cats.  Found a few nice marbles.  I have an old spot pre1800 lined up for this weekend.  Here are the finds and the flea market finds.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 23, 2009)

marbles


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 23, 2009)

Side seam flask


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice strap side color


----------



## capsoda (Mar 23, 2009)

Good lookin flask there Ben. I would give that one a little tumble to clean it up an make it sparkle.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi nice finds ,like the dead stuck and the blue bennington! Any other embossing on amber one that says PAINTS ?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Ben,...(I'm glad you're not beating your cats,....) I like the dead stuck and the amber flask as well,....gotta keep digging,...(We can sleep later, when were dead[]).....              Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the bugs one.  Could you post a picture of it cleaned?  Thanks.  Good dig.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks all for the great comments......

 Digs...that is a Paines Celery Compound.

 Here are the finds today.  All must understand ....this place is full of rocks and it SmasheS everything !! ! 

 So to pull this out was a real joy.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2009)

There were some Bennington plates etc around.  I thought this might be a Rebecca at the well.....any ideas on what it is?


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is the base


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2009)

Last one .....

 A centaur Liniment   and a Schenlicks Syrup.  I really liked the syrup cause I never dug one.  That is what it is about....well kinda sorta  ahaha


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2009)

What kind of Schenck's is that?


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for asking.  Its the Pulmonic Syrup.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone know a way to get the piece of hard rust off the side.  Should I soak it?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 24, 2009)

Ben....a little time in muriatic acid should do the trick....(check it from time to time)
                                                                     Joe


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 24, 2009)

hi ben,  looks like some nice new finds.   how large is the opening to the tea pot?, i have a lid that looks like it was for a tea pot.  good luck on your next dig.   rhona


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 25, 2009)

Good start to the season Ben! I got out yesterday also, I probed through a foot of snow in a swamp behind my new house and found a 1920's dump. I did score a whitehouse apple jar and some jar lid's wahoooo! Try some "iron out" mixed with warm water if you can't find the oxalic acid to clean your rusty bottles. It's not as toxic... Jim


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Joe, Rhona and Tazzer....

 I will try the iron out.  I just dont want to hurt the glaze on the tea pot.  Thanks again for all the comments everyone.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2009)

I always loved the "dead stuck for bugs"  I never dug one around here but a friend & old time digger from New Orleans sent me one a few years back.Nice digs Madpa.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 25, 2009)

Mad, when I clean delicate feldspathic and calcite based mineral specimens I always use the iron out, most pottery is a "clay" based material "feldspathic" I bet it will work just fine ....


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Jim...I will be looking for some of that iron out.  Thanks so much.  I'll keep ya posted on how it goes.  Back in the dirt in about 3 hours.  Thanks again .


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice stuff. That catsup looks like a Baltimore one that's on eBay right now.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2009)

> Anyone know a way to get the piece of hard rust off the side. Should I soak it?
> 
> (in reply





> ORIGINAL: madpaddla
> 
> _Hey Ben,...sorry I thought you were refering to one of the bottles............                       Joe_


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 29, 2009)

So here was my problem.  A huge rock was in the hole.  Any ideas on how I got it out alone?


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 29, 2009)

Out.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2009)

With your super hero good looks I'd say you snatched it out of there like Superman. 

 Or got some help.[]


----------



## glass man (Mar 29, 2009)

LEVETATION?  NICE FINDS! JAMIE


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks you guys.  I got it out by back filling or making the back of the hole go on a slant or diagonal.  Then I rolled it out.  I was pretty happy that I thought of it.  Thanks for the funnies guys  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Here are 4 I had never seen.  Not much producing and these all have cracks or chips from the before mentioned rocks.
 from left to right.....
 Small aqua embossed H J Heinz   Pittsburgh
 Antimigrane Cures Every Variety of Headache  (not listed in Matts book)
 W H Carten  Fredricton NB 
 another small Heinz  

 Thanks all.  I researched and didnt find much on these.......


----------



## Stardust (Mar 29, 2009)

Heylow  [] sweet matt, that dig looks good on you! [] i'm a wishing for a dig to be in the cards for me sometime soon.
 You have to have a dream first before you reach for it. now just have to find someone understanding to work with me and my
 limititations, but i'm fun, have a good sense of humor, make yummy lunches/snacks, and love to take pics. [8D] when the time is right
 a dig will appear. Till then, i'm enjoying everyone elses so very much. thanks for posting! take care and hope things are going well
 in your new home with your family.
 May you be blessed with mountains of bottles for your kindness towards me. i love my new addition to the star collection.*
 star


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2009)

As I read this post, I was saying in my head.....he rolled it out..why did I know this? because we have rolled  many a stone from a hole [] ugg


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are good finds Ben. I thought I'd seen all the Heinz bottles. Nebraska bottles are always good finds too and usually bring a premium price.


----------



## glass man (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW ,NICE CURE BOTTLE!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 30, 2009)

Mad. Get a come along  and some lightweight nylon straps.... Works great on stumps , logs and other stuff  that keeps  newbies out from digg'n deeper..... also saves the back..... Taz


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent.  Thanks  all.  I will def look into to that Taz esp since I dig alone a lot.  I will be back at the stuff all this week.  I will post some more pics tonight.  Thanks again .....that come along should help ye ole back out .......


----------



## woody (Mar 30, 2009)

The W H Carten  Fredricton NB is from Fredricton, New Brunswick.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 30, 2009)

> Antimigrane Cures Every Variety of Headache


 
 There is one listed in my current guide that sold in 2008


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 4, 2009)

So back to the digs here.  Here are some of the finds this week.  Not much but just nice to get into the dirt.  
 It is the weirdest thing ..........but NOT one Bromo...not a shard...actually not one blue bottle pulled yet.....very weird.
 Have a great weekend all.

 Need some info on these....Patent Feb 25 1896  W S Co


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 4, 2009)

Lamp


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 4, 2009)

Finds from a dig last week.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 4, 2009)

Some of the other finds.


----------



## madman (Apr 4, 2009)

killer killer killer........................    mike


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are some of the other finds.  Dug this nice teal spool ink.  Another that I had never dug.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 9, 2009)

Some decent stuff.  It is too wet to go deep but we are clearing an 8 ft path and it is about 15 ft long now.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is the last one.  An idea I had was to go to the Salvation Army store and get The Ugliest Sweater they had.  Thinking....welp no one is ever going to use it....it would make a great digging sweater.  We should have an Ugliest Digging Clothes Contest.....


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 10, 2009)

way to go ben.  teal ink.    looks like another good day.   i'll give you a run on the muddiest clothes[].  keep it up.   rhona


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is a nice teal bottle I buddy dug the other day....in the same spot.  LoL


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 13, 2009)

Also dug my first squat.  It was all muddy and I didnt see the embossing.  Then after about 10 rubs with muddy gloves ...there it was my first squat.  7 1/2"
 Good luck on your digs folks.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats a real nice teal color bottle.Nice digs,you got a good dump there.I wish we had one that big around here that we could hit when ever we want.Most of the dumps we find are small and get dug out quick.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 13, 2009)

i use clr on the rust ,seems to work well.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Mad,
 Great Finds for a dump site!
 If you find any info on that teal bottle let me know, as I found one of those in                San Francisco last summer. I just haven't found that shape of a bottle before and am wondering what it would have contained in it.

 Anybody have any educated guesses?........uneducated guesses welcome too![]

 Doug


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like a Palmer perfume/cosmetic bottle...                                                    Joe


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 13, 2009)

Doug and all,
 thanks for the great comments.  The base of the teal one is embossed C L G.  Made in Balto I think.  
 Thanks again all.  Back at it tomorrow hopefully.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 14, 2009)

hi ben,  nice finds,  good luck tomorrow.  does your buddy went to trade[]?   rhona


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2009)

Wear it out Ben. Great stuff coming out of there. 

 Never worn a sweater except in the AF when it was required. I'm not much for long sleave pull over anything and I wear short pants year round except when long pants are required.


----------

